# Plant safe list for dogs



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of a useful plant safe list for dogs? I can find one but its american and not really a help. I can also find harmfull list buit would make it easier if we had a plant safe list for when we go and buy all the plants for the garden. Also when we do a search we find others that are toxic:mad2:
:confused1:
Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Non Poisonous Plants and Dogs
Don't know where you were looking I found this straight away


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks but thats the one i already have and i've been to the garden centre 
and got a long list of plants and none of them are on there. So its not to good. I've looked for them on the net but can't find them


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

khumphrey said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know of a useful plant safe list for dogs? I can find one but its american and not really a help. I can also find harmfull list buit would make it easier if we had a plant safe list for when we go and buy all the plants for the garden. Also when we do a search we find others that are toxic:mad2:
> :confused1:
> ...


cabbage collie sprouts carrots garlic turnip


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok, I work on a nursery and I know that some of these plants are availiable here. Get a gardening book with pictures see what you like and then check through the internet to match with this list, some plants have several different names


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Plant Finder : Garden Plants for Sale from Crocus.co.uk
Try this one, you just put in the type of plant you want


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for the link 

Don't suppose you could name a few that are taller rater than small or bushes?
Sorry to be a pain but really don't want to pick anythink that may be harmful


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

What type of plants are you after, large shrubs?
Please try and cross reference with the other list as the second one is not dog specific


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Anything really but were mainly looking for creams and purples and oviousley green 

Yes have been going through and cross refrencing but no luck as of yet 

Thanks your help is much appreciatted


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

actually i was thinking about this earlier. I want to do "something" with the garden this year, and will be looking at shrubs, bulbs and bedding plants...

is there a fully comprehensive list available? but instead of a-z more in the types of plants?, i am in no way green fingered lol, so would need some serious help in planning a dog friendly garden.


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Were exacley the same billyboysmammy because we just have slabs we want to make it a bit nicer as it just looks so bear


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I will try and have a good look for you both later, when I have a little more time


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

rona said:


> I will try and have a good look for you both later, when I have a little more time


Rona thanks so much! your a star xx


----------



## danica (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with this topic


billyboysmammy said:


> actually i was thinking about this earlier. I want to do "something" with the garden this year, and will be looking at shrubs, bulbs and bedding plants...
> 
> is there a fully comprehensive list available? but instead of a-z more in the types of plants?, i am in no way green fingered lol, so would need some serious help in planning a dog friendly garden.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.rhs.org.uk/NR/rdonlyres/564BC260-C129-4EEA-B6AB-817B7A90FE28/0/c_and_e_harmful.pdf

Sorry it will take hours to compile a list but these are the people to ask

Or contact these

Which Plants are Pet-Safe? - Safe Gardening (UK)

Toxic Plants and Pets - Safer Pets (UK)


----------



## khumphrey (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks will contact them later. 
Thanks so much for your help


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Dogs Trust: Information: Dog A-Z: P: Poisonous Substances: Poisonous Plants

good list here


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I found that Tashi but you've got to know what's not on the list


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> I found that Tashi but you've got to know what's not on the list


OOPs sorry didnt open the link to yours trying to come back and for between seeing to my OH bless him need a good man to move the computer into the living room where he is residing but aint got one at the mo


----------



## danica (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with this Rona



rona said:


> Ok, I work on a nursery and I know that some of these plants are availiable here. Get a gardening book with pictures see what you like and then check through the internet to match with this list, some plants have several different names


It's nice replay..


----------

